# National Warplane Museum in Geneseo, NY



## Grandson312 (Nov 10, 2022)

Hello all ! 

I live around 2 hours from this place National Warplane Museum – Geneseo, New York

They have a museum, book rides in several different WW2 planes (weight limit of 200# on some) from spring-October, and have an awesome airshow in early June. I only learned of the place the week after the airshow, and I'm a NY'er. 

They even had a raffle to win a ride in a 2-place P-51 Mustang! They hosted a period musical act all last summer as well. 

What a national treasure eh? Put this place on your radar if you're the traveling type, and didn't know of it. 

Take care, and safe landings!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2022)

Been there many times. She is a treasure.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

